# COMBI OVENS. Between Alto Shaam or Cleveland Combitherm Combi Ovens. Any Suggestions?



## fred12582 (Jul 14, 2015)

I am about to purchase a new combi oven and I wish there was more feedback and reviews on professional equipment. I was wondering what Combi Ovens anybody would recommend. Suggestions, Recommendations, ideas, etc.. I am purchasing a Electric combi oven.





  








174635.jpg




__
fred12582


__
Jul 14, 2015












  








445623.jpg




__
fred12582


__
Jul 14, 2015


----------



## sarahmillard (Feb 19, 2016)

Fred,

It looks like no one chimed in on your discussion. If you haven't made your selection yet, we would love to get you into a demo kitchen so you can test the Alto-Shaam oven and cook with our trained chefs to learn how you can use the unique features. One of the advantages for Alto-Shaam is it has zero clearance requirements, which can make installation just a little easier when you are tight on kitchen hoods.

I hope you found the information you were looking for. If not, here is some more details and we can get you in front of an oven: http://www.alto-shaam.com/en/landing-pages/combi-ovens


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Been having nothing but problems with our Alto-Shaam combi/smoker in the Pacific Northwest since last fall.

Techs have been out multiple times to no avail.

They are going to come out again soon, but my hopes aren't up too high.

It's a shame to have a $60k piece of equipment that is just gathering dust.

Good thing most of us learned to cook when fire was invented, we can use old methods to achieve satisfactory results.

Last banquet season was more painful than it needed to be though.

Just one cooks experience.


----------



## sarahmillard (Feb 19, 2016)

Jim,

That is not what we want to hear! Please let me know if you are able to get your oven running with the tech's help. We want to make sure you are receiving the best care, so you can always reach out to me and I can escalate this to our service team so we ensure you have the solution you need.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe this is now all being handled by a higher pay grade than myself.

The last word from Alto-Shaam was "it must be atmospherical", because it worked for 2 years.

The only problem with that bogus diagnosis is that the unit hasn't been moved, the room it's in has been consistent.

The only thing that's changed is the machine no workie.

It may just be a lemon, and not an indictment of the brand in general.


----------



## chefjonbailey (Nov 17, 2015)

I swear by Rational. They are the best. And clean themselves!


----------



## spoodles (Feb 23, 2017)

Old thread, but i m new to the forum and have also had a terrible experience with our Alto Shaam double stack combi. The boards have had trouble from day one- been replaced repeatedly. The blower had to be fan had to be cut off/removed/ replaced. Combi cuts off from steam and reverts to bake; usually at 400f- always when you least expect it. Handle issues- loose and come off. I had Alto Shaam equipment in the past and loved it; that's what led me to go with the Alto Combi. Not again. We have water filters dedicated to the combi and the alto still blamed the water. Budgeting to replace with another brand. We have authorized service techs and have had issues with this unit form the start.


----------



## Randy Lewis (Mar 2, 2018)

just jim said:


> I believe this is now all being handled by a higher pay grade than myself.
> 
> The last word from Alto-Shaam was "it must be atmospherical", because it worked for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Mine must have come from the same tree!!!!


----------



## Randy Lewis (Mar 2, 2018)

spoodles said:


> Old thread, but i m new to the forum and have also had a terrible experience with our Alto Shaam double stack combi. The boards have had trouble from day one- been replaced repeatedly. The blower had to be fan had to be cut off/removed/ replaced. Combi cuts off from steam and reverts to bake; usually at 400f- always when you least expect it. Handle issues- loose and come off. I had Alto Shaam equipment in the past and loved it; that's what led me to go with the Alto Combi. Not again. We have water filters dedicated to the combi and the alto still blamed the water. Budgeting to replace with another brand. We have authorized service techs and have had issues with this unit form the start.


I have problems with my Alto-Shaam CTX4-10EVH from day one. Anyone looking for a combi oven stay away from Alto Shaam!!!!!!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

just jim said:


> Been having nothing but problems with our Alto-Shaam combi/smoker in the Pacific Northwest since last fall.
> 
> Techs have been out multiple times to no avail.
> 
> ...


My brother uses 2 $100K Rational ventless hooded ovens in his main kitchen. As you might know there are many horror stories with these. He had problems himself till he finally found a service company who knew these machines inside and out, the one service company in Boston area who does. Since then it's been smooth running he says, just $5K a year to service them, mostly for the ventless hoods, which is cheap for what they provide him.

You may just have the wrong service guys.


----------



## Chef Mike 112233 (Jul 27, 2018)

spoodles said:


> Old thread, but i m new to the forum and have also had a terrible experience with our Alto Shaam double stack combi. The boards have had trouble from day one- been replaced repeatedly. The blower had to be fan had to be cut off/removed/ replaced. Combi cuts off from steam and reverts to bake; usually at 400f- always when you least expect it. Handle issues- loose and come off. I had Alto Shaam equipment in the past and loved it; that's what led me to go with the Alto Combi. Not again. We have water filters dedicated to the combi and the alto still blamed the water. Budgeting to replace with another brand. We have authorized service techs and have had issues with this unit form the start.


I also made the mistake of buying a Alto Shaam double stack combi. Same problems. after 2 new boards. 1 new heat coil, one fan motor, 2 fans, 3 new handles,The button to turn on was so hard to push it took two fingers. and so many problems i lost count. Thousands of dollars of after warranty care. 
I went With Alto-Shaam though good experience and reputation. Luckily i moved kitchens, And i find myself in the same position buying a new oven. Think i am going to buy Rational. All i can say about Alto-Shaam is what a shame!!!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess I'll add if you are going to rely entirely on a combi oven you are going to need 2 of them, with overkill capacity, unless you have other means to fall back on when the one is on the fritz.


----------

